# Are you ready?



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Any one ready to camp we are going to Brandy Creek campground near Ky boarder in TN a group is going to be there From Volunteer campers in loop C it's called let see if we are ready to go just a test and meet others there you know see if campers are really ready to go. 1 april to the third
I think we all got cabin fever can't wait any otheres feel that way
Crawford:10220::thumbup1::welcome:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I've been itch'n to go all winter. I'm ready but it'll have to wait a couple more months


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting antsee. Snows gone at home, still 6 inches at the trailer. I took a ride up Monday just to check on stuff, nice. About 65 degrees sunny. Snow won't be around much longer.
Did some clean up, stripped the beds. Now dw can get everything ready for spring. I put the battery back in the trailer. 
Pretty soon i can fill up the holding tank, til they turn the water on. Ready to get another season started. I like to get started before the other people get up there. Get more done.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Heading to Rainbow Springs Florida in a few weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm getting ready. My gf and I bought our first TT from a buddy of mine and I took her to see it yesterday. We went shopping for the new bedding and have been buying things over the past 3-4 weeks for this years camping season. I can't wait until the second week of May when our grounds open up. We may have to do a tent camp in Hoosier National before May, I'm itching to get out.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I wish we were, this wouldnt be to far from us. I definitely have cabin fever.



crawford said:


> Any one ready to camp we are going to Brandy Creek campground near Ky boarder in TN a group is going to be there From Volunteer campers in loop C it's called let see if we are ready to go just a test and meet others there you know see if campers are really ready to go. 1 april to the third
> I think we all got cabin fever can't wait any otheres feel that way
> Crawford:10220::thumbup1::welcome:


----------



## arthur (Mar 3, 2010)

We are ready to go.Still have a month or so.It's only in the 50's here right now with the lows in the 30's but it will not be long


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

hey! hope you enjoy your camping there! and Good luck


----------

